
First Krita 3.0 pre-alpha - boterock
https://krita.org/item/first-krita-3-0-pre-alpha/
======
tuyguntn
Krita is great product, but the way is long. Last time I tried to open 3
different PSD files, 1 crashed, 1 black screen, 1 somehow could open in some
cases crashed.

Worst part is sending report, software collected some data about crash, when I
click send report it says, data is not enough or not complete. Ok, what should
I do then? As a software engineer I can understand and fill lots of forms and
inputs, but even then it says not complete data, 2-3 times tried to submit
report, without luck.

